
Alex Jones’s Pepe the Frog Copyright Trial Will Help Decide Who Can Use Memes - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/nea3bq/alex-joness-pepe-the-frog-copyright-trial-will-help-decide-who-can-use-memes
======
howard941
Would the artist have been better served accompanying his copyright
infringement claim with one for trademark misappropriation?

